# Orchestration regarding Kamancheh?



## Igneous01

The Kamancheh is similar to violin, 4 strings, tuned the exact same way (G-D-A-E) but the sound box gives it a more raspy sound, which I really like.

Unfortunately, this is all I could find about the Kamancheh, I have no idea what its upper range is, and what sort of playing styles/techniques are possible on it, and what differs from the violin. 

Does anyone know of any links/books to orchestration regarding middle-eastern instruments like the Kamancheh?

I really want to understand this beautiful instrument.


----------

